# Age



## Rory (Feb 16, 2007)

how much longer should I expect my orchid mantis to live? I have had him 9 months and he show absolutely no signs of slowing down, infact he is very much more active. I feed him once a week by hand and if I catch a fly I will gut load it with jam and keep the fly alive until a cold day so he will get extra energy. Is this a healthy lifestyle, and how much longer should he live for now? I love him though


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

How long has he been adult? they usually live 4 more months i think he will be fine i had a male budwing live 2 years lol.


----------



## Rory (Feb 16, 2007)

adult for about 5 months now. If adult is when they get wings in your terms?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 16, 2007)

> If adult is when they get wings in your terms


Yes that's right.

If you keep him cooler and feed sparingly, an adult mantis can live a long time. my adult orchid male usually live for about 5 months. I keep all the orchid mantis pretty warm (80F most of the time) with continuous food supply. They just die abrutply for no reason when they get old. So don't expect him to live for more than a year.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 16, 2007)

Except for my retarded budwing lol he died last year but i swear i had him 2 years my mom and i laughed on how long he lived. He would just sit there and stare at the ground lol.


----------

